# Leaking Toilet



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Wondering if anyone has had this problem. The toilet in my 27RSDS will not hold water. After I flush it, there is the usual one to two inches of water in the bowl. After about 5-10 minutes, the water is no longer there. It appears to be leaking slowly down into the tank. First time this has ever happened to me on any of my trailers. Any ideas?

Thanks much.

Ray


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe this thread will be helpful? 
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=Leaking+Toilet

Good Luck!


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Ray said:


> Wondering if anyone has had this problem. The toilet in my 27RSDS will not hold water. After I flush it, there is the usual one to two inches of water in the bowl. After about 5-10 minutes, the water is no longer there. It appears to be leaking slowly down into the tank. First time this has ever happened to me on any of my trailers. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks much.
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray,

Aunt B here. I'm going to guess that you have a 2007 OB. We just got ours , 21-RS in April. The seal and return spring are being replaced because of your problem. We just went to the website for dometic/sealand and looked up there phone #1-800-321-9886. 
Call them and explain your situation, assuming you're under warranty and they will send you a new spring and seal kit at no charge. They are very nice to deal with and if you are handy you can replace the stuff in about 20 to 30 minutes. Kit comes with the instructions. Most of the dealers don't really know about this at least ours didn't so they would have put the original seal back in. Hope this helps some.

Happy camping,

Aunt B


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine's in the shop, right now, for the same reason, along with a couple of other things. My dealership is aware of the problem, as this is the second time they've had to replace the seal. The first time was prior to the recall, so they put another defective seal in. Hopefully, this one will take care of it!!
Darlene


----------

